# South American Fish



## Mike0513 (Mar 9, 2010)

My uncle just gave me his old 29 gallon tank from a long time ago...its all set up and im cycling it now. He said he had all south american fish, cichlids, angels, tetras. What combanation of these would be good? he doesnt remember what he had and i was thinking half a dozen tetras, two angels, and two cichlids. would this work out?

Thanks in advance


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are cichlids. No more than one mated pair of cichlids. If you go with a pair of angels, get no other fish. You could have a either have a pair of smaller cichids like Laetacara Dorsigera or Rams or Bolivian ram (altispinosa) or have only 1 angel and have cories and tetras, too.


----------



## Mike0513 (Mar 9, 2010)

ok so just to make sure i got this lol...1 angel with say half a dozen or a dozen tetras?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

depends on what tetra.....if its neon's your gonna have one well fed angel.


----------



## Mike0513 (Mar 9, 2010)

well i was thinking neons...guess not! lol...what should i get then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

juvi emperor's and black neons are out as well. try some hockey stick tetra....


----------



## Mike0513 (Mar 9, 2010)

alright. thanks for the help. are there any other fish that will do fine? or if i had an angel i could only have strictly the angel and the tetras


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

if your gettin just one angel u can get ur self some cory cats as well. being bottom dwellers u shouldnt have a problem. in a 25 i have had 4 angels, 6 cory, 6 Swords and 1 albino chocolate pleco (juvie) about a year ago.


----------



## Mike0513 (Mar 9, 2010)

oh because emc7 said if i have a pair of angels thats all i could have in the tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

thats the norm....if you knowwhat ur doin u can get away with it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A 29 is 12" x 30", no idea how big a 25 is. If you have 2 angels in a 29,they may pair up and start attacking the other fish to protect their spawn. If you want more than one angel, get little ones and have a plan to rehome some in about a year when they grow up and get mean. Fish temperaments vary quite a bit. We often see thing that 'ought not to work' but do. But I'd rather you avoid potential problems by making smart choices now than do something risky and 'hope for the best'.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

emc is right. i did rehome them in a larger 56. 36x20x18.


----------

